
Helping users easily access content on mobile - chrisan
https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2016/08/helping-users-easily-access-content-on.html
======
chrisan
There is nothing I look forward to more than the end of loading a webpage and
within 1 second having an interstitial hit me asking to sign up for their
newsletter. Normally I just insta-close the site and try to remember never to
go back, the content will appear elsewhere eventually.

I know content authors do this "because it works" but man is it annoying!

